# Tesla debuts new Truck and Sport car



## wgerman (Nov 3, 2014)

https://www.autoblog.com/2017/11/17/tesla-electric-semi-truck-elon-musk/

https://www.autoblog.com/2017/11/17/tesla-roadster-second-generation-fastest-car/


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I congratulate Elon Musk :cheers:


----------



## MariaFournier (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh, this is a wonderful car. but what is his maximum power reserve?


----------

